# Controlled delivery



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 13, 2017)

Please forgive me if this isn't in the correct section of the forum. This seemed the most fitting. I was tracking my second ever pack from a source, and I think they just tried to do a controlled delivery on me. This order was split up into 3 different packages from three different locations. The first two arrived no problems, no signature required as usual, etc. So I knew from the tracking number the pack would arrive today so I was waiting in my house for it. I see the mail man pull up and he's taking a long time in the van which I don't think usually happens. He delivers the mail as usual, and then when he gets to my house he knocks on the door. I answer and I'm asked to sign for a package. This brought up huge red flags for me. I said I didn't order anything, and I look at the package and there's no return address on it. Just my name and address printed onto printer paper, taped to the bubble envelope, which was obviously had some sort of vials/bottles inside it which I now think they did on purpose to make me know what it contained. I don't recall if this is the usual post man or not, I'm not usually home when the mail arrives. So I said I didn't order anything, he asks me if I wanted it returned to the sender. I said yes and he walks away, and that was that. Nothing (aside from the package) seemed suspicious. Didn't notice any extra vehicles around my house, he wasn't overly assertive to try to get me to sign the package, and he was older which I thought was odd in case I were to try and run from him, or attack him (which I would never do) because I know LE likes to be prepared for anything. Anyways my source claims a free reshipping policy so I'm not too worried, even if I don't get it I'd rather be out money than arrested. Any input would be appreciated, I'm very sketched out right now, and rather extremely disappointed. I get it, stuff happens. But already? On my second order?!


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 13, 2017)

Not sure if it was a controlled delivery, but sounds sketchy a bit at least


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 13, 2017)

I thought this was going to be about ED


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 13, 2017)

Well I can't take any chances. Reship policy or not, I can't afford to be arrested right now, as I'm sure most of you can't. Oh well, part of the game I suppose. Do you think my address is like black listed now for any future packs?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 13, 2017)

Your source packed it in a bubble mailer? How were the other two packaged?


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 13, 2017)

So, there was no return address on it, but they asked if you wanted to return to sender? Was the pack express instead of priority? And it was the same source but this pack was packed all conspicuously? The others were packed good that you received?


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 13, 2017)

I wouldn't be ordering from anyone that ships in a ****ing bubble mailer


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes it was packed in a bubble mailer. It was international I'm not sure what that means as far as priority, etc once it gets to the US. The other two were also packed in bubble envelopes but they were very thin in stealth sachet packs and appeared to be paper. I don't think the source would pack them in a small bubble mailer so it looks that it's obviously some sort of bottle or vial in the bubble mailer. And yes, no return address and the post man said it would be returned to sender. Yes, same source. No signature required for other two packs. Oddly enough I had a dream last night this was going to happen and sure as shit... it did. The tracking number online now says it was refused and being returned to sender. But how can that happen with no return address. Both times address was handwritten as was return address. They were from different countries so who knows. All that matters is I'm not cuffed in a police cruiser or getting door kicked in. House is clean btw.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 13, 2017)

Never will I do business with them again. Ordered at at Christmas time! Am I allowed to mention the source? I don't want to break a rule.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 13, 2017)

Update if anyone gives a shit... lol. Emailed source and told them that I believed it was a controlled delivery and they said they sent it express, and they said they require signature on delivery for express. I'm still very suspicious due to no return address. Now that I think about it, it might be fine and I'm paranoid. Dude looked like a regular postman and wasn't very assertive with me about taking it, and I just can't comprehend why they would send it requiring signature.


----------



## snake (Feb 14, 2017)

You just sent back your wife's anal beads Valentine's Day gift. You really stepped on you dick there bro.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 14, 2017)

Nah I have the tracking number for the beads


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2017)

How do you know it had no return address? The form attached for mailing international is a mess.

If I was the source I would tell you to go **** yourself.  You didn't have a controlled delivery dude. They don't do these for a few vials.  They do them for powders and large quantities.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 14, 2017)

I know it had no return address because I looked at the package. Was not consistent with previous mail from other source. That's fine if they tell me to **** myself. I wasn't expecting the gear anyways it's been like 2 months. Just gonna cut it as a loss and move on. Called post office to tell them to hold it and they said I could pick it up today, and now they don't know where it is. So whatever I'm just gonna find a new source, preferably domestic. Thanks guys


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 14, 2017)

So yes I've come to the conclusion it was not a controlled delivery and I am a paranoid asshole, a paranoid asshole who is burnt on his test tren and AI. Thanks for the support guys


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 14, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> I know it had no return address because I looked at the package. Was not consistent with previous mail from other source. That's fine if they tell me to **** myself. I wasn't expecting the gear anyways it's been like 2 months. Just gonna cut it as a loss and move on. Called post office to tell them to hold it and they said I could pick it up today, and now they don't know where it is. So whatever I'm just gonna find a new source, preferably domestic. Thanks guys


That old mailman never returned it to the main office. He gon be jaaakkkkkd.


----------



## Husky1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Go get your package...just say my wife ordered it for me without telling me,  that's why i had no idea about it.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 14, 2017)

On my way to post office, that's exactly what I'm doing. Thanks guys! Can't believe how real my paranoia was yesterday. All fun and games ordering shit and juicing until there's a possibility of consequences. I'm sure I'll get the pack. Thanks again fellas


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 14, 2017)

Got the pack. Feel kinda stupid. Missing two items I'm fed up with this source. Gonna give them a piece of my mind on the review site. Order was placed end of December and I'm still waiting on my test and arimidex.


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 14, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> Update if anyone gives a shit... lol. Emailed source and told them that I believed it was a controlled delivery and they said they sent it express, and they said they require signature on delivery for express. I'm still very suspicious due to no return address. Now that I think about it, it might be fine and I'm paranoid. Dude looked like a regular postman and wasn't very assertive with me about taking it, and I just can't comprehend why they would send it requiring signature.



This is why I was asking if it was sent priority or express.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 15, 2017)

Express and I also got another pack I had to sign for. That crap just makes me super nervous. Thanks to everyone for calming me down and making me think straight lol.


----------



## Gofalcons (Feb 15, 2017)

Anything you order Internationally is going to have to be signed for you best bet is to start buying domestic if that makes you nervous


----------



## Redbone (Mar 7, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> Never will I do business with them again. Ordered at at Christmas time! Am I allowed to mention the source? I don't want to break a rule.



Hey man, I'm very interested here. Shoot me a private message. I'd like to order from your source. Sounds like they have the good kind of DNP. The source I was given completely screwed me over.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2017)

Redbone said:


> Hey man, I'm very interested here. Shoot me a private message. I'd like to order from your source. Sounds like they have the good kind of DNP. The source I was given completely screwed me over. I also suck a mean cock



That's a good way to get banned


----------



## therealkozmo (Mar 9, 2017)

paranoid mofo. They just confiscate it when it comes through customs. Then they send a letter that gives you instructions on how to challenge there possession of it.


----------

